# need help on doing handrails



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

You should want to get comfortable with both. I find frontside 50's a lot easier though.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not an expert at rails by ANY means but I think to start out you'd want to be on the RIGHT side of the rail. So the rail is on your heel side. This way you will be able to keep looking down the rail as you're sliding it, unless you're doing a 50/50 then you just want to approach as straight as possible! 

I was working on boxes this weekend. These were all just a bit wider than the board and I was only trying to 50/50 them. Straight approaches were the key lol. I did some nice looking ones and I also bruised my ass and my upper thigh a little but I'll keep working at it


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It all depends on personal preference, but in most cases, since your regular, its a lot easier to approach the rail from the left because you can see the rail the whole time.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

a few people i skate with think back 50's are easier than front 50's, same with boardslides.

its personal. do what you want fuck everyone else.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> a few people i skate with think back 50's are easier than front 50's, same with boardslides.
> 
> its personal. do what you want fuck everyone else.


Thats right, backside is generally harder than frontside but it really does come down to what you are comfortable with, backside always looks cooler than frontside too so I say keep on going as you are.
The only downside with backside is when you fall you generally fall harder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

im trying to find the best way to do a boardslide. people tell me jumping from the left is much harder than from the right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

well if your doing a frontside bs and you jump from the left you are going to have to jump higher to keep the tail from clipping. if you come from the right all you have to do is get the nose onto the rail and your tail will follow. so yes coming from the right is generally easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

thats what i kinda wanted to hear. is it a bad habit to keep doing it the way i am? i mean i sometimes land halfway down the rail just from having to go so fast and pop up so much


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> For a 50/50 (riding straight down the rain tip to tail) you want to be lined up with the rail from above. If you mount from either side, you momentum will most likely carry you off the side of it.


Usually i agree with your points, but coming straight onto a rail for a 50 is not legitimate and unless your a beginner in the park i also find it easier to do the whole rail coming from the side. Especially since he is talking about a hand rail. I have never scene anyone hit a handrail from straight on really:dunno:

I like when they set up the rails where you cant even go on them straight on. Keeps the beginners off 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRjX4eULopI


----------

